# A couple of new pieces. One of which isn't even a waltz! Grateful for any feedback.



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all staying safe and well in these still crazy times.

I wrote a couple more pieces. One is another waltz - a bit more sentimental.






And the other is more of a march. First bass trombone solo I've done.






Hope you all enjoy, any feedback gratefully received. Hopefully I'm progressing.


----------

